# Opfer gesucht!



## Heiko (19 November 2006)

Wir suchen für einen seriösen Fernsehbeitrag einen Betroffenen, möglichst aus NRW, der bei einem Online-Anbieter Waren bestellt und bezahlt hat, diese aber nie erhalten hat. Gut wäre es, wenn es sich dabei nicht um einen ebay-Verkauf handelt.

Wer daran Interesse hat melde sich bitte bei [email protected]


----------

